# Mojo Template



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

*File Name*: Mojo Template

*File Submitter*: Clever Moniker</p >

*File Submitted*: 03 May 2015

*File Category*: Slingshots

Made this template up with permission from M.J. 

Hope you guys enjoy,
Clever Moniker

*Example:
 

To Print The PDF:*
Make sure when you print the PDF use Adobe Reader, and "*Actual Size*" is checked in the print dialogue box. It will print the actual scale of the slingshot.

Click here to download this file


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks comfy...thanks for posting, Moniker!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks, man!
I like this design but haven't thought about it for a while. The idea was to have a ttf target shooter with tall forks for a clear sight picture but without the outside the forks mounting style so I could hold it the way it's shown in the picture.
I'll have to unpack the one I made or make another one now that I have a template


----------

